# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] [IdF] Administration systme et/ou rseau

## JoThi

Bonjour,

Actuellement en troisime anne de Licence Informatique (parcours Administration Systme et Rseau)  l'Universit d'Evry (91), je suis  la recherche d'un stage d'administrateur systme et/ou rseau, en Ile de France.

Je suis disponible du 1er juillet au 31 aot.

CV et lettre de motivation disponibles sur demande.

Pour me contacter, voici mon mail : jonathan.thirion2@gmail.com

Cordialement,

----------

